# What to use on Euro Mounts for Whiter Skulls?



## Arrowhead124

I heard that using some type of bleach would help make them white? Was wondering if any of you taxidermists used anything in particular? Thanks for the help


----------



## kevinsulikowski

need to use 40 volume peroxide not bleach


----------



## neo71665

any salon supply store should have it


----------



## Dodge26

im no taxidermist but i did one myself last year and soaked it in bleach for 24 hours. turned out great


----------



## kevinsulikowski

bleach will keep eating at the bone i did some of my first ones like that and their slowly breaking down


----------



## Arrowhead124

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Moonbeamer

The one I bleached turned yellowish, I would try the peroxide.


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

If your skull turns yellow, it's because there is still grease trapped in the skull and is seeping through the pours in the skull, not from the bleach. Yes bleach will slowly eat away at the skull if it has not ruined it yet. You need to use a peroxide application. Do net searches for many ways of doing this. If it turns yellow in the future. It is the grease.


----------



## Arrowhead124

How do i go about applying the 40 volume peroxide to my skull?


----------



## riverrat09

Arrowhead124 said:


> How do i go about applying the 40 volume peroxide to my skull?


You can just soak it in a pan with the peroxide covering the skull.. Just don't get it on the antlers. Or your SKIN (that stuff BURNS.)


----------



## Brian Jones

Arrowhead124 said:


> How do i go about applying the 40 volume peroxide to my skull?


When you pick up the 40 vol. get Basic White developer. Mix the 2 together according to the directions on the Basic White and spread that on the skull. Wear gloves and keep it off the burrs, if you get it on the them wipe it of BEFORE you apply heat. Then wrap the skull in plastic wrap and place in front of heat for 10 min. or so, then turn the other side to the heat for the same amount of time. Take the wrap off and rinse it off and let it dry.


----------



## DFINN

what type of heat ? thank you


----------



## YZ125MM700

you just submerge it in the peroxide? how long do you let it soak in the peroxide?


----------



## brash

DFINN said:


> what type of heat ? thank you


you can set it in front of a kerosene heater or something like that, just make sure it doesnt get to hot (melts the plastic). when you wrap it make it little loose and put it over something you dont care about because it going to volcano out of the plastic wrap. after you rinse it off let it dry and then you will have to seal it with something. never never never use bleach if you want it to last. if it turns yellowish over time, you didnt degrease it long enough.


----------



## Brian Jones

brash said:


> you can set it in front of a kerosene heater or something like that, just make sure it doesnt get to hot (melts the plastic). when you wrap it make it little loose and put it over something you dont care about because it going to volcano out of the plastic wrap. after you rinse it off let it dry and then you will have to seal it with something. never never never use bleach if you want it to last. if it turns yellowish over time, you didnt degrease it long enough.


 Any kind of heater will work. I don't use one with an open flame, but I don't see why it would hurt. I have never had it volcano out of the plastic wrap before either, but obviously it could happen.


----------



## redneckone

i have used peroxide on many euro mounts. the 40 percent stuff is great one coat usually does it. I don't currently have any so i used standard dollar store peroxide and painted it on with a brush, and the trick is leaving it out in the sun to dry the sun helps the bleaching process along, use as many coats of the weak peroxide until you get the white you want. the heavy duty stuff is dangerous so be careful, eyepro and rubber gloves...I'm usually not such an advocator of safety gear but that stuff is seriously dangerous it will burn your skin, i have done it. I haven't submerged it i was too afraid it would soak too much and make the bones brittle. I can't advise on other stuff like bleach cause i do believe it will eat the bone away or even eat the cartilage that holds your skull muzzle together and it will fall apart, i have had the 40% peroxide eat the cartilage apart and i have a 7 point with a glued head to put him all back together. Anymore i just use many coats of 5%?? peroxide and let dry in the sun and coat until you like it. If it starts to yellow over the years you can redo the peroxide treatment. Just do not polyurethane the skull, it will look great for a few years and then yellow up on ya.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

If you use the 3% peroxide, cover the skull with paper towels carefully and place in an aluminum baking pan and pour the peroxide over the paper towel and fill the pan about 3/4 of the way to the top of the skull. The paper towel wil wick the peroxide up onto the top of the skull without getting it anywhere that isnt covered by paper towel, like antler burs. Leave soak for about 3 days and set out in the sun for a day or to. Maybe not the best way, but its how I do it and get great results.


----------



## daniel.thorn318

Brian Jones said:


> When you pick up the 40 vol. get Basic White developer. Mix the 2 together according to the directions on the Basic White and spread that on the skull. Wear gloves and keep it off the burrs, if you get it on the them wipe it of BEFORE you apply heat. Then wrap the skull in plastic wrap and place in front of heat for 10 min. or so, then turn the other side to the heat for the same amount of time. Take the wrap off and rinse it off and let it dry.


X1 this method works great


----------

